# Substrate Question



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Before placing substrate (eco complete), what other nutrients can be add to provide for the plants? Some people add Laterite on the bottom of the substrate, anyone had experience with this and willing to share their experience? What other additives can be added to grow better plants, with out Co2 (I am going for a low tech plant, growing anubias, fern, cryp and luceans). Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Why don't you check out the el Natural forum here, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/. I am currently using a mix of river silt and soilmaster as a substrate, capped with just soilmaster. So far it works great, after just 3 weeks though. But, the el natural method uses soil substrates routinely. And, it is a lot cheaper than EC.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

It has been my experience that non-CO2 tanks need a more nutrient rich substrate.'

I used topsoil under gravel in my non-CO2 tank and it worked just fine. Crypts in particular seem to appreciate a loamy substrate.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Do78521 said:


> Before placing substrate (eco complete), what other nutrients can be add to provide for the plants? Some people add Laterite on the bottom of the substrate, anyone had experience with this and willing to share their experience? What other additives can be added to grow better plants, with out Co2 (I am going for a low tech plant, growing anubias, fern, cryp and luceans). Thanks


I would just use straight Eco as long as your still dosing the water column. If your not using co2 and not using high-light you won't need alot of dosing and is should be low maintenance with those plants.


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Right now, I am using seachem excel, iron and flourish (with the eco complete). Before, dosing was little to none and I found my anubias would not grow more then 5 leaves and the rhimezone rod away. But now, it better, but the growth is slow, less algae as well. And also my amazon sword doesn't have the green color like it suppose to be, the leave would be a light color, then melt away, doesnt last long or grow very big. Also my val wouldnt grow more then 4 inches, rod away. Am I missing something?, I am planning on adding some seachem tab to the root. Maybe this will help? Have anybody try this method and does it work?
Thanks


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Do78521 said:


> Right now, I am using seachem excel, iron and flourish (with the eco complete). Before, dosing was little to none and I found my anubias would not grow more then 5 leaves and the rhimezone rod away. But now, it better, but the growth is slow, less algae as well. And also my amazon sword doesn't have the green color like it suppose to be, the leave would be a light color, then melt away, doesnt last long or grow very big. Also my val wouldnt grow more then 4 inches, rod away. Am I missing something?, I am planning on adding some seachem tab to the root. Maybe this will help? Have anybody try this method and does it work?
> Thanks


O.K. there are two groups of ferts that plants need (Macro and Micro). Your only dosing Micros, you need to dose Macros as well which includes (Nitrogen, Phosphate, Potassium). The dosing amounts of these depends on your light, fish load and tap water. In most cases most people need to dose these on a regular basis.


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Since I am dosing my tank daily with excel, there are some trace of micro nutrient for my plants. If I want some macro nutrients for my planted tank, what should I use? If I was gonna do my whole tank over again, if I add dolomite, vermuculite or laterite, would that help?

Thanks alot for your inputs.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Flourish Excel only really adds carbon to tank and doesn't do anything for Nitrogen, Phosphate or Potassium. If you want to stick with the Flourish line of products then look at Flourish Nitrogen, Flourish Phosphorus or Flourish Potassium. Anubias species are extremely slow growers and should be dosed very lightly. Vals are known to be very sensitive to Excel and may melt. You can dose lightly and then increase the amount you use slowly to make them less sensitive. You really don't need to add anything to Eco-Complete unless you want to add Flourish Tabs for your Amazon sword.


----------

